
What Is Functional Programming? - subnaught
http://blog.jenkster.com/2015/12/what-is-functional-programming.html
======
AnimalMuppet
The opening, about hidden inputs and hidden outputs, was wonderfully done. It
made Haskell's insistence on purity make much more sense.

